# Whats Do You Think Of The Wife's?



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

I originally joined this forum to get advice and guidance on purchasing myself a new watch, which I have now done - see my other thread.

However, my wife was keen to see if I could find out a little more about a purchase she made a few years back from a local jewellery shop. She paid Â£400 at the time and was very happy, the equivilent new watches she could get for that money were very poorly made - she was especially after a gold watch.

All we know is it's a 9ct Gold, Tudor(?), Manual with a bark effect strap - when we look into it all we managed to find was a date of 1972, however, we could be wrong. It gains about two minutes a day, but as she only wears it for special occasions thats not a problem and it has a nice feel to it. The the strap is gorgeous both the front and back.

Anything you could tell us about it would be very much appreciated, we are just interested to know more...














































Wow! never realised it was so hard to photograph a watch!!!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, As you are probably aware (or if you are not I am about to make you very happy!) Tudor is part of Rolex - they use similar cases in some instances but cheaper movements. Other than that and confirming it is 9ct I can't tell you much more, but it looks nice!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Rolex sells less expensive watches under the Tudor brand name, which was introduced by Rolex founder Hans Wilsdorf in 1946.

So as you say a quality watch just a notch down from Rolex.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Just glad the photos are of a watch!


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't know Tudor was part of rolex, I just thought that Tudor was it's own standalone company that supplied rolex with parts. So to hear they are actually connected is interesting and explains why the watch feels like quality.

Can ayone else help as we would love to know more or haven't my photos / info been concise enough?


----------



## shoestring (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice watch seems like you both have a good eye to have picked out this classy model :thumbup:


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

shoestring said:


> Nice watch seems like you both have a good eye to have picked out this classy model :thumbup:


Thanks, I guess you are referring to my recent Speedy purchase?

Can anyone else give more information on this watch, movement, screen (platic / glass) as it has a couple of scratches I would like to try and polish out. Also would a Tudor service be expensive, I kinda guess so.

As it is hallmarked would the strap and case / crown be gold too?

If it ever gave up the ghost would it be possible to have fitted a non manual (quartz?) movement? to be honest if it was more reliable she would wear it every day.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

any good watchmaker can service it for you , give roy a ring and ask


----------

